# Voices for Love and Unity- A Concert for Peace



## stivalej1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Voices for Love and Unity — 
A Concert for Peace 
Co-Sponsored by the Society for Universal Sacred Music 

Sunday, April 26, 2009 at 3 p.m. 
Pre-concert talk with composers at 2 p.m. 
St. Ignatius of Antioch Episcopal Church 
With The Canticum Novum Youth Choir, 
Edie Rosenbaum, Director, and 
The Elm City Girls’ Choir, Rebecca Rosenbaum, Director 

This program of powerful anti- 
war choral music features Francis 
Poulenc’s masterpiece Figure 
Humaine, perhaps the most complex 
tonal choral masterpiece ever written, 
composed while Paris was occupied 
by Nazi forces during World War II. In 
explaining his setting to critic Claude 
Rostand, Poulenc said, “I composed 
the work for unaccompanied choir... 
because I wanted this act of faith to 
be performed without instrumental 
aid, by the sole means of the human 
voice.” The program also includes 
Benjamin Britten’s Voices for Today, 
plus works by Roger Davidson (World 
Premiere), Richard McIntyre and Richard Rice.


----------

